# Cancelled my Ejari, is my wife visa, which was sponsored by me, still valid?



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

So, i am in between finding new apartments. The break has been long and we moved out of UAE for a few weeks. I had to cancel my Ejari visa. My wife was sponsored by me for her residence visa. Is her residence visa still valid with me having to ejari?

Regards,
Ali


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Ejari is the housing contract with the municipality.
If you want to cancel your residence visa - then you need to cancel all dependent visas first - then yours.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Ejari is the housing contract with the municipality.
> If you want to cancel your residence visa - then you need to cancel all dependent visas first - then yours.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks, but i don't want to cancel my or my wife's residence visa. What i'm wondering is if my ejari was cancelled, which my wife's residence visa was based on, then does that automatically invalidate my wife's residence visa? 

I mean this way, alot of people can sign up for an apartment and get ejari, sponsor visa, then cancel lease.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rahzaa said:


> Thanks, but i don't want to cancel my or my wife's residence visa. What i'm wondering is if my ejari was cancelled, which my wife's residence visa was based on, then does that automatically invalidate my wife's residence visa?
> 
> I mean this way, alot of people can sign up for an apartment and get ejari, sponsor visa, then cancel lease.


Ejari is not related to residence visa when cancelled.
People could do as you suggest - but landlords still require a years rent (as per contract) and if you fiddle the paperwork to sponsor somebody - then jail, fine and deportation is all possible.


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

No, it does not cancel the visa.


----------

